# major diif between 35 bl and gfx



## birdman2202 (Sep 21, 2004)

interested in buying one of these chargers whats the major diff or which would be better to get. thanks for the info.

jason


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

As far as I know the GFX is suppose to be the elite of the CE chargers thats why I bought one, tho this is the first CE charger I have ever owned but I love it. Got it for a great price also from Machobbies.

DJ


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

35bl / 35bl stealth and gfx. Not much difference in actual charging/discharging (gfx is .5 to 10 amp charge, 35 is 1 to 10 amps charge, all 3 up to 35 discharge, gfx motor up to 20 amps, bl up to 12amps). (gfx gives mah after charge, can change amperage during charge, relative and actual ir, and delay start). Gfx does have some bling factor (nicer backlight, screen color switch, more on screen display, easier menus, 10 charge setting memory (with naming)).

I decided to get two pre-owned 35bls for just a little more then one GFX. It's up to you


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

​

​there you go. other than the manual link not being there..


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

I had the BL-35 and sold it to get the GFX. I ended up selling the gfx and got my BL-35 back. Thr GFX is agreat machine, but i like the bl better because it is much easier to navigate through the menu's. It uses direct access to wherever you want to go whereas the GFX takes many more keystrokes to get where you want to go. It is a lot like the older T-30 where you had to scroll through all the junk you dont use to get to what you want.
The GFX display was also difficult to read although the BL is no prize eother, the GFX seemed harder to see to me. The GFX is VERY sensitive to low voltage. Dead shorted packs need to be bump started before they will charge, a real pain if you dead short your packs. The Orig. T-30 will charge the sec. you take the shunt off. The GFX has a neat discharge graph feature that lets you see the actual voltage curve while discharging your packs. The scale is not large enough though to really see the difference between curves, they force the entire curve to be displayed on one screen.
The cursor feature however works really well to pick out your best pack at any time during the discharge. You cant go wrong with either of these chargers. I am looking for a stealth edition which is really like a trick 35-BL, but people like them so much you rarely see one for sale. The GFX just took too many keystrokes to do what I wanted while in the heat of racing...


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I agree with Mayhem. I prefer the T35 to the GFX.
Mainly due to the display.

But, the 20A motor run is a nice feature.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Tres said:


> I agree with Mayhem. I prefer the T35 to the GFX.
> Mainly due to the display.
> 
> But, the 20A motor run is a nice feature.


i really like my T30 (indycar version). paired up with a novak and/or LRP Comp Pulsar its awesome!


----------

